# Burst.net is so bad... 36k people unfollowed them on Twitter



## drmike (Apr 12, 2014)

Rather funny, and poetic.  

Burst.net had 36.4K followers on Twitter very recently (in the past week).

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache:g0peXN-nS4gJ:https://twitter.com/BURSTNET%2Btwitter+burstnet&gbv=2&ct=clnk

Now today, they have 2 followers:

https://twitter.com/BURSTNET

Talk about some mass movement of unpopularity. Mass unfollow for Burst.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 12, 2014)

They have zero tweets too. Seems like the account was deleted and created again.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Apr 12, 2014)

I believe, the account was deleted and recreated.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 12, 2014)

Ha. Wow.


----------



## drmike (Apr 12, 2014)

Whoever recreated it, if DigiPuss corporate is a jackass:

"PA, CA, & FL Data Centers / Web Hosting Provider. #1 Budget Resale Program Globally. Established 1991. Brand New PA flagship facility now online!
Scranton, PA USA"

Established 1991?  I doubt it.

PA facility online - NO IT IS NOT.

Scranton, PA?  They haven't been there since August 2013 roughly.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 12, 2014)

> Established 1991?  I doubt it.


1991- unincorporated combination collectibles and computer store Shawn's Trading Post opens

1996 -  business incorporated as Shawn's Trading Post Inc > http://www.bbb.org/washington-dc-eastern-pa/business-reviews/collectibles/shawn-s-trading-post-inc-in-bloomsburg-pa-235960745/

late 1996 Shawn's Trading Post starts to dabble in selling hosting services

January 1998 Burst.net domain registered

mid 1998 or later?, Shawn's Trading Post Inc officially changes name to Burstnet Technologies Inc

https://www.corporations.state.pa.us/corp/soskb/Corp.asp?1628791

more: Shawn's Trading Post Inc also owned Unrestricted Internet Services Inc http://www.companies-pennsylvania.com/unrestricted-internet-services-inc-1186s/ 

site: http://unrestricted.net/

DBA name (not incorporated: https://www.corporations.state.pa.us/corp/soskb/Corp.asp?1735761

In 2000 Burstnet Technologies registered Smarthost Internet Services Inc (another DBA unincorporated name)

https://www.corporations.state.pa.us/corp/soskb/Corp.asp?1835522

BBB note on Burst from last year:

_In November 2013, the BBB notified the company of a pattern of complaint activity alleging the company sent spam emails to consumers and that the company did not correct service issues or distribute refunds that consumers believe were due to them.  The company did not respond to the BBB's request for explanations of the circumstances and request for changes to the business's practices._

http://www.bbb.org/washington-dc-eastern-pa/business-reviews/internet-services/burstnet-technologies-inc-in-scranton-pa-235964357


----------



## Nett (Apr 12, 2014)

Apparently they decided to start over.


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 12, 2014)

wow


----------



## drmike (Apr 13, 2014)

The big question no one in the room has asked and hasn't been asked elsewhere is where are the Arcus brothers in their business plans?

I for one SUSPECT that Burst.net or some lingering remnant of it will reappear soon.  It won't be this DigiPlus entity in NC that abducted the clients either -  it will be in addition to such.


----------

